# Woodturners in Georgia



## scott stokes (Dec 14, 2016)

Where do you get your wood.i have been doing some turning and was wondering where is good place to get wood. Thanks scott


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2016)

I realize I'm not in GA, but I've found that buying online from private sellers on Ebay and Facebook or from places like www woodbarter .com I can find much better deals and nicer pieces than any commercial operation.  If you have local sawmills or know any tree cutters, ask them about the crotches and burls that they have.  Cabinet and furniture makers generally don't want thins kind of stuff, so you might find a deal.


----------



## scott stokes (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Quaker boy,
I found a cabinet shop today who I could purchase some scrap from


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mostly I have to order my blanks. This guy is in South Carolina and has good prices. http://www.turningblanks.net/
In Savannah there is Case woodworking supplies right off of Hwy 204. Check Ebay every once on a while as well.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Catch the Blade Show when it comes to Cobb Galleria - lots of vendors there as well.


----------



## J Hulsey (Dec 18, 2016)

CAG lumber just outside of gainesville has dimensioned turning blanks. Also most any lumber. Domestic and exotic.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 18, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## flyrod444 (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure what you are turning, but if you are turning bowls or vases use green wood. I just keep my eyes open and when I see where a nice maple has been cut down in my area I just stop and ask if I may take some home for turning. Have received many tons of wood for turning this way. One can turn the green wood to a thickness of 1/10 it's dia. Place the roughed out green bowl in brown paper bag and lay it somewhere dry and cool for around a year and you  than have a dry bowl blank ready to return and finish. I also slab out green boards with chainsaw and dry to obtain lumber for projects that require dry wood. By the way turning green wood is much easier than dry.
Good luck,
Jack


----------



## PCNative (Dec 21, 2016)

flyrod444 said:


> Not sure what you are turning, but if you are turning bowls or vases use green wood. I just keep my eyes open and when I see where a nice maple has been cut down in my area I just stop and ask if I may take some home for turning. Have received many tons of wood for turning this way. One can turn the green wood to a thickness of 1/10 it's dia. Place the roughed out green bowl in brown paper bag and lay it somewhere dry and cool for around a year and you  than have a dry bowl blank ready to return and finish. I also slab out green boards with chainsaw and dry to obtain lumber for projects that require dry wood. By the way turning green wood is much easier than dry.
> Good luck,
> Jack



I'm fairly new to bowl turning and I have tried to use green wood but with no luck. I've turned out some blanks of oak and set them aside to dry and they cracked pretty badly in just a few weeks. What did I do wrong? I didn't put them in a bag but I did put them in a fairly dry place


----------



## scott stokes (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone I have been busy and have not been on forum.
Woodsman I will call today


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 22, 2016)

PCNative said:


> I'm fairly new to bowl turning and I have tried to use green wood but with no luck. I've turned out some blanks of oak and set them aside to dry and they cracked pretty badly in just a few weeks. What did I do wrong? I didn't put them in a bag but I did put them in a fairly dry place



With green wood you want the blanks to dry slowly after you have turned them. First off, when you turn green wood.... leave the bowl a little thicker than normal. Once it has dried you can remount it on the lathe and finish it up. A trick I do with my bowls is that I have an old dog food bag that I add wood chips to and put the bowls in. Leave the bag open and it will slow down the drying process. I also check and rotate my bowls about every 2 weeks to check for dryness and cracks. Longest I have had to have a bowl drying is about 4 months.


----------

